# Hi, Are you looking for an Apartment in Dubai Marina



## tabrezmusheer

Hi,
I’m the owner of a studio apartment in Dubai Marina. A brand new apartment overlooking the Jumeirah Lake Towers. I’m an expat and will be visiting to Dubai to receive the keys to my apartment on the 3rd of July. I looking to give it out for rent. Would you be interested.


----------

